# Wards Pasteurizer Manual



## watkins0566 (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone have a operation manual or operation instructions for a Wards Home Pasteurizer Model 4819, circa 1950's? It is a water circulation type but it does not have inlet or outlet hoses or a pressurized/sealed inner tank.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing on the internet?


----------



## watkins0566 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nope. Searched for about 45 minutes and gleaned info from reading other manuals. There are marks on the inside of the outer tub that appear to be water level and sensor location marks. I tried it yesterday with the water filled to the first mark on the outer bucket and a half gallon of milk in the inner bucket and it heated the milk up to 180F before the buzzer went off. I took off the cover and located where the temperature adjustment is, but I found out the power cord needs to be replaced before I try adjusting it and using it again. I will get that done and let you know how I make out.


----------



## watkins0566 (Jan 28, 2014)

I replaced the power cord today and was able to adjust the temperature sensor to get 161-163F. I will try it on milk again tomorrow. I am so excited about not having to watch over a double boiler and overheating the milk when I get distracted!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you figured it out. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Jonbo (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi! I just purchased a Wards Quicktime Pasteurizer like you described. Are you still using it? Did you ever find any instructions or you just figured it out? Any tips you would have for a beginner? Thanks!


----------



## Jayland (8 mo ago)

Yes we have the instructions


----------

